# Latest Addition To Electric Collection



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Hamilton Victor with 500 movement. This is the earliest of 3 dial designs for the Victor so it would be 1957-58 time frame. It's in nice condition and keeping excellent time.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Very nice Bill :thumbsup: ...a favourite of mine also...and same dial pattern as yours. (I do have a spare black dial...but currently no watch to put it on).


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Love the corner mounted crown. Which of you has the correct hands?


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Interestingly maybe neither or could be both. Rene Rondeau's book shows Paul's minute and hour hands and my seconds hand. Somewhere in his book Rene says something to the effect that many variation of hands are sometimes found in the Hamilton electrics. From what I have observed, either that is the case or a very large number of them have had hand changes somewhere along the line.


----------

